
Ns: single-command static hosting - mindrun
https://zeit.co/blog/serve-it-now/?
======
nathancahill
Neat. I'm an extremely happy customer of Surge.sh. Good to see other options
in that space.

~~~
sintaxi
Thanks for the props! For those who don't know
[https://surge.sh](https://surge.sh) is single command static hosting serving
over 28k projects.

------
honua
Still waiting to hear back about pricin/subscription for zeit's now

~~~
mindrun
Maybe this helps you:
[https://zeit.co/now#pricing](https://zeit.co/now#pricing)

~~~
honua
No, I mean I've actually emailed to subscribe and they replied with

> Please stay tuned

------
barely_stubbell
How is this different than, say:

    
    
        python -m SimpleHTTPServer

~~~
nathancahill
It's exactly the same, just running on a host, publicly accessible.

~~~
gberger
So it's the same as:

    
    
        python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000 && ngrok http 8000

~~~
detaro
As I understand it, it runs the app on their server, not on your local
machine.

------
Touche
How does dns work with now?

~~~
Rauchg
We're introducing `now alias` to handle any alternative domains to the links
you receive :)

